# AFX chassis



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Saw for the first time, an old style, pan type AFX chassis with a transistor type of do-dad hooked up to it?! Info anyone


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Any pics? Could be a capacitor if it's hooked across the power leads, some used to do that to reduce arcing on the pick-ups and motor brushes. Was the car like a '70's vintage "brass wars" open class racer?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Please send pictures? I would like to see it.
SJJ


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Buddies got it, picking it up 1-2 weeks. will do picks!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a couple chassis in the past with these.I think I read somewhere these came from either the Jap or Euro releases.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

I've had Gs I think with resistors, just never saw one on a pan!


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey fudd, does that car have a "scratchbuilt" type pan, or a bolt on aftermarket, or super 2 type side pans? Just curious. Just thought, is that a pancake or in-line A/FX. I've got pancake on the mind...


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmmm... the more I think about it, I'll bet you're just talking about an old pancake motored A/FX with out a brass pan.... I see the word "pan" and think of brass. Oh, well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> I had a couple chassis in the past with these.I think I read somewhere these came from either the Jap or Euro releases.


yuppers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That electrical gizmo is there to cut down on interference these cars created on TVs, etc. back in the 70s. They were put on cars for the European market. You can either leave them on or take them off.

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Come on SideJobJohnny, post some pics of ur AFX pan cars. You sure have enough of em lol!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Here you go MR Buick, are we racing Friday?
SJJ


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Somebody wired a Chicklet in line?? :lol: Yup. JoeCheapskate is 100% spot on. Capacitor to cut down on TV and radio interference.. I wish the US market had these.. It might have saved mama some floor pounding during her soaps!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Somebody wired a Chicklet in line?? :lol: Yup. JoeCheapskate is 100% spot on. Capacitor to cut down on TV and radio interference.. I wish the US market had these.. It might have saved mama some floor pounding during her soaps!


Dude I can hear my mom now, stomping on the floor. "Stop racing those DaMn cars!!!"


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hojoe said:


> Is this what you're talking about?


i got an MT with one just like that...

--rick


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Pics as promised...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Euro release, ac power over there is "dirty", so, conversion to dc is even worse than it is here. The resistor is used to help reduce severe "ripple" which the europeans experience during the conversion.

JS


----------

